# I pull more bitches than all y’all scrub asses.



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman. Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is. You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## rtsssy (Jul 28, 2019)

didnt read but ok. cool


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok we totally believe you


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman. Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is. You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️







Son,Pics or didnt happen


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 28, 2019)

Tales from the basement


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman. Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is. You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️


nice rant, dont come here if you cant take the blackpill


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87537
> 
> 
> Ok we totally believe you.


Y’all so goofy 😂. It’s sad y’all so worried about a strong jaw when life is too short. Girls don’t give a fuck. Just don’t have a double chin and don’t be fat
This site is sad
Y’all thirsty for my ex girlfriend? She’s single...


----------



## middayshowers (Jul 28, 2019)

10iq post


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> View attachment 87539


Wait this is him?I fucking knew it from the beginning...


----------



## Krezo (Jul 28, 2019)

COPE SHIT PLEASE ROPE IMMEDIATELY OP


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> Y’all so goofy 😂. It’s sad y’all so worried about a strong jaw when life is too short. Girls don’t give a fuck. Just don’t have a double chin and don’t be fat
> This site is sad
> Y’all thirsty for my ex girlfriend? She’s single...
> View attachment 87545


 
im dead


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> 10iq post


It’s factual. I thought about being a preacher for depressed people who can’t accept theirselves. No cap


Krezo said:


> COPE SHIT PLEASE ROPE IMMEDIATELY OP


Not cope you virgin 😂😂. Shit crazy don’t hate dude... get some fresh air


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bro lightening your skin wont help your face. You are still ugly/10 and I am not even trying to be funny


----------



## jefferson (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh

Next time post this in offtopic


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

I look better than all y’all. You don’t need to be a no iq meatheaded chad and strong features too look good😂. Wish we could meet up and see who would pull the most girls


Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87549
> 
> 
> Bro lightening your skin wont help your face. You are still ugly/10 and I am not even trying to be funny


Ugly in a guys point of view😂. I’m not gay so your opinion is irrelevant


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 28, 2019)

Shut yo nerdy ass up bruh we all know damn well you ain’t pull shit wit yo Steve urkle looking ass.


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Next time post this in offtopic


No I’ll post it here. Just to piss off virgins.


Bobbu flay said:


> Shut yo nerdy ass up bruh we all know damn well you ain’t pull shit wit yo Steve urkle looking ass.


Ok🤷🏿‍♂️


Bobbu flay said:


> Shut yo nerdy ass up bruh we all know damn well you ain’t pull shit wit yo Steve urkle looking ass.


Bet urkle pulls more woman than you. That gay ass photo


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


Hell naw.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> Just don’t have a double chin and don’t be fat






bro I am not fat and I don't have double chin. Am I a chad?


----------



## Deleted member 2387 (Jul 28, 2019)

You guys are all below me. I am your daddy. No homo


Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87554
> bro I am not fat and I don't have double chin. Am I a chad?



Love the shirt. You don’t need to be a chad just get rhino and workout. Chew harder. I think u would look better
Add me on Xbox virgins if u play 2k
I hope all you virgins have a blessed day -Lui


----------



## SHARK (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh OP


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jul 28, 2019)

*reads title*

So you pull 0 girls then, none of us ever scrub an ass b4


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 28, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Tales from the basement


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

OP is a faggot, gentlemen.


----------



## Heirio (Jul 28, 2019)

People in this thread coping hard. If you have at least one slay then you mog 90% of this forum. It is what it is, man


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> Y’all so goofy 😂. It’s sad y’all so worried about a strong jaw when life is too short. Girls don’t give a fuck. Just don’t have a double chin and don’t be fat
> This site is sad
> Y’all thirsty for my ex girlfriend? She’s single...
> View attachment 87545


how often did u fuck


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

You suck balls, man. Go roll in your neck sweat.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 28, 2019)

rtsssy said:


> didnt read you subhuman


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> Y’all so goofy 😂. It’s sad y’all so worried about a strong jaw when life is too short. Girls don’t give a fuck. Just don’t have a double chin and don’t be fat
> This site is sad
> Y’all thirsty for my ex girlfriend? She’s single...
> View attachment 87545


Ooga booga where da hwite wimmins?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 28, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Ooga booga where da hwite wimmins?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Just letting you know how much you suck, man. I will remind you again tomorrow.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 28, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 28, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87537
> 
> 
> Ok we totally believe you





> *In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman.* Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. *This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is.* You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. *It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that *unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️



YOU SURE AINT AVERAGE BOYO


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Just letting you know how much you suck, man. I will remind you again tomorrow.


Well, it’s another day in my country now and hoping it’s the same for you so this reply makes sense because this is just a daily reminder that you suck and I will continue to remind you until you stop being a faggot.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 28, 2019)

Suck my dick bro


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 28, 2019)

jfl @ the level of cope. OP doesn't get the rating he wants, now he says he mogs everyone, is a slayer, etc. Faggot. You're ugly in the eyes of women. You're just another bitter copecel like @Titbot


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nobody cares phaggot,
Din read a word


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 28, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Bitch.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Shut up, OP.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 28, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Next time post this in offtopic


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 28, 2019)

Ooga booga where da hwite wimmins


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

You seem like a bluepilled faggot, man. If you’re bluepilled then that makes you a delusional moron.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 28, 2019)

Op sucks penis


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 28, 2019)

He seriousy expects us to believe that this







Was somehow able to get this








JUST. FUCKING. LOL.


----------



## Chigga (Jul 28, 2019)

u funny bro. just ldar


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ol light bulb head ass bloated ass moonface ass nigga

You look like you watch Dragonball Z and Naruto every single day and have all the merchandise

No way in hell you could pull a bitch under 300 lbs.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 28, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He seriousy expects us to believe that this
> 
> View attachment 87683
> 
> ...


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op sucks penis


OP is a wank stain.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> OP is a wank stain.


satins me


----------



## Madness (Jul 28, 2019)

FOID ALERT.

also major fucking cope


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jul 28, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> You guys are all below me. I am your daddy. No homo
> 
> 
> Love the shirt. You don’t need to be a chad just get rhino and workout. Chew harder. I think u would look better
> ...


Wait did you just answer him thinking he is blackops2cel?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> satins me







XD


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 87695
> 
> XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 87696


How you doing, man?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 28, 2019)

Just be first theory. If a girl ever leaves you and isnt drooling over you it means u are inferior to her options


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Suck it.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 28, 2019)

Sucks me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Sucks me







XD


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 28, 2019)

Oofy doofy ass nigga

Your only hope is getting a predatory girlfriend who targets oofy doofy niggas like you to use, abuse and treat like shit.


----------



## pisslord (Jul 28, 2019)

That's a really bold statement. But you're not wrong since I'm cel.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)

weissbier said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

OP is a twat.


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Jul 29, 2019)

That's why you post here


----------



## Coperniggus (Jul 29, 2019)

Niggers hit puberty at 9 latest and usually fuck their babysitter by 11. Nobody thought we'd get more pussy than you we know how you people are.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> OP is a twat.


OP sucks ass, man.


----------



## Time Travel (Jul 29, 2019)

Blacks can't be incel.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

Fuck off.


----------



## pisslord (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 29, 2019)

op is a faggot


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> op is a faggot


Yeah, OP is a faggot, man.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yeah, OP is a faggot, man.


For real.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 29, 2019)

Lol what nigga??
post pics or it didnt happen


----------



## didntreadlol (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Fuck off.





BrettyBoy said:


> OP is a twat.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

You’re an absolute degenerate, man.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2019)

pisslord said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 29, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Blacks can't be incel.


Sub inceltears IQ.


----------



## Time Travel (Jul 29, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Sub inceltears IQ.


Cope. Looks don't matter for blacks


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 29, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Cope. Looks don't matter for blacks



Just imagine actually believing that this guy wouldnt live a completely different life from the OP based on looks alone.


----------



## Time Travel (Jul 29, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Just imagine actually believing that this guy wouldnt live a completely different life from the OP based on looks alone.


Obviously this guy is a model or something but neither of them is our could be incel.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi. Just a daily reminder that you suck, man.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Hi. Just a daily reminder that you suck, man.


Op is a fag


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op is a fag


I agree.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I agree.


Based af ngl


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> Based af ngl


Yeah, man.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yeah, man.


You put him in his place. How does it feel ?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

thotexterminator said:


> You put him in his place. How does it feel ?


Good.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Hi. Just a daily reminder that you suck, man.


Last seen Yesterday at 7:06 AM


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Last seen Yesterday at 7:06 AM







XD


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 88111
> 
> XD


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 29, 2019)

is strong with this one


Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 88112


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 88112


Hi.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 29, 2019)

To tell the truth OP, you’re useful for one thing which is me rapidly telling you how much of a loser you are in order to boost my post count. You have been good help for that and I will get my red colour screen name at some point and then I will probably leave you alone once I have done so.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> To tell the truth OP, you’re useful for one thing which is me rapidly telling you how much of a loser you are in order to boost my post count. You have been good help for that and I will get my red colour screen name at some point and then I will probably leave you alone once I have done so.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 88391


What?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 30, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Cope. Looks don't matter for blacks


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Shut up, OP.


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Jul 30, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


> View attachment 88396


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


>


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 88397


rate me


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

brettyboy


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

= Bro .


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Jul 30, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


> rate me


over


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 30, 2019)

chesscel said:


> brettyboy


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)

I fucking hate this OP, how dare he come in here and talk shit about me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


>


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 30, 2019)

You're literally bragging to mentalcels and neetcels (that mog you to death) who don't even approach girls. Even my 60+ year old fathercel pulls more girls than this forum.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 30, 2019)

OP calling chads meathead but doesnt realize that he is black


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


>


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 30, 2019)

ded srs?


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 88404


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 30, 2019)

op


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bro


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)

mogga me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

You’re a moron, man.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 30, 2019)

TryingToLooksmax said:


> mogga me


and thusly according to that which is known about nature and all its laws

thusly it must be concluded that all beings will hitherforth be known as ones that mog I and that the beings that I mog are not known to man or to any other sentient being at our level of sentience

this conclusion reached from a multitude of sciences and philosophies as well as artistic ventures and other things of this or that ilk is uncombatable amongst the scholars or the layman alike

those that i mog are infinitescimal and those that mog me are infinite

and hitherforth, and from those conclusions set forth

i am mogged, my personality is mogged, my height is mogged, my wealth is mogged, my status is mogged, my interests are mogged, my likes are mogged, my hobbies are mogged, my happiness is mogged, my sadness is mogged, all of my being is mogged, all that may become my being is mogged, and all that is or ever will be a characteristic defined by any sentient or greater being is mogged as well as those that cannot be defined by any sentient being


and hitherforth i am mogged


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You’re a moron, man.


its over for many men, continues ofr many assholes


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You’re a moron, man.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Be quiet.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 30, 2019)

Quiets me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

= Bro .


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yall


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Daily reminder that you suck. I almost forgot.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Daily reminder that you suck. I almost forgot.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 88905


Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Daily reminder that you suck. I almost forgot.


Damn...


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Seems OP has been offline for a few days. The daily reminder of him sucking seems pointless at this point.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 31, 2019)

hopefully he has roped


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> hopefully he has roped


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 31, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> hopefully he has roped


I would rope if I looked like that tbh.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 31, 2019)

Why did this thread blow up?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 31, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Why did this thread blow up?


Its fun to blackpill delusional ugly niggas that think they're gl.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

You’re a bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You’re a bitch.


Op is a nword


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Shut your trap, OP.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Shut your trap, OP.


LEad by example mate.


----------



## Aids! (Jul 31, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive


I agree


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

Op


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 31, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


Is a faggot


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> LEad by example mate.


What you mean?


----------



## MightAscend (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the laugh you delusional faggot


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 31, 2019)

I believe it. He has a short face and decent lower third


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

You squid.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 31, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> I believe it. He has a short face and decent lower third


Nigga he got a lightbulb head and looks like a crusty ass anime nerd. Zero facial harmony.


----------



## psl7 fatty (Jul 31, 2019)

Lugey4222 said:


> In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman. Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is. You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️


i mog you so hard you wouldnt even come in 20meters of me irl


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You squid.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87537
> 
> 
> Ok we totally believe you











'' top tier women'' top tier grannies more likw


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

Op


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


Is a faggot.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 31, 2019)

Ooga booga where da hwite wimmin at


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Is a faggot.


Op sucks ass.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Get out.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Get out.


Fuck off op


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

Fuck off, OP. You suck man.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 31, 2019)

Eat a dick OP


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 31, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Eat a dick OP


OP is a bellend.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 2, 2019)

@BrettyBoy op returned bro


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

chesscel said:


> @BrettyBoy op returned bro


Thanks for the info, bro.


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

op is a faggot


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 2, 2019)

Op


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


equals nigger


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

I am sincerely sorry, OP and wish to apologise....


...






...........







......








......





......for not doing the daily reminder that you suck for a day or more so here is a daily reminder that you super suck to make up for it.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

You seemed to of stopped been a faggot so I will leave you alone now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You seemed to of stopped been a faggot so I will leave you alone now.


----------



## Crescogenic (Aug 3, 2019)

Legendary thread. Looksmaxfags cant cope that this bbc pulls more than crisick with low inhib delusionmaxxing alone

Time to rope queers


----------



## pisslord (Aug 3, 2019)

we don't deserve this suffering


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (Aug 3, 2019)

OP is a nigger 


BrettyBoy said:


> You suck balls, man. Go roll in your neck sweat.


why do u keep spamming this thread?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> OP is a nigger
> 
> why do u keep spamming this thread?


I’m trying to reach 10k posts for red colour screen name so I took advantage of this topic.


----------



## heroinfather (Aug 3, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I’m trying to reach 10k posts for red colour screen name so I took advantage of this topic.


whats the point of ur just spamming dog shit though? might as well make it 10k decent messages


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 4, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> You seemed to of stopped been a faggot so I will leave you alone now.







Looks like I’m back to reminding you. You suck. I will keep reminding you until you say ‘I stopped been a faggot’ in that exact wording.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 4, 2019)

lol this ugly ass oofy doofy nigga couldn't handle us telling him he was ugly, tried to damage control by saying he gets laid with cute white girls, got even madder and got himself banned by throwing a tantrum.

JUST. FUCKING. LOL.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 4, 2019)

Just a daily reminder that you suck, OP.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 5, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> whats the point of ur just spamming dog shit though? might as well make it 10k decent messages


I do anything but shit post. That just isn’t me, man, nope.....


.....




.....




.....




.......








..........


----------



## Jaded (Aug 5, 2019)

9


----------



## pisslord (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 92283


Mogs me


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 91572
> 
> Looks like I’m back to reminding you. You suck. I will keep reminding you until you say ‘I stopped been a faggot’ in that exact wording.


Keep barking for him


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 5, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Just a daily reminder that you suck, OP.


You need to remind op again bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Keep barking for him


Why you defending him? Daily reminder that you suck, OP.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 5, 2019)

almost there @BrettyBoy


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 5, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> almost there @BrettyBoy


Hell yeah, man. Almost there.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 5, 2019)

Op


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Daily reminder that you suck, OP.



stop


----------



## StressShady (Aug 6, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 87537
> 
> 
> Ok we totally believe you


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 6, 2019)

Op


----------



## pisslord (Aug 6, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


suck


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 6, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


is a faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 6, 2019)

Daily reminder that OP looks like a nerd who plays pokemon at lunch


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 6, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Daily reminder that OP looks like a nerd who plays pokemon at lunch


Wow.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 6, 2019)

Daily reminder that you suck, you domino.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 7, 2019)

OVER


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 93087


You're _still _crying for the op?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> You're _still _crying for the op?


I wasn’t in the first place, just trying to reach 10k posts for red screen name color.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I wasn’t in the first place, just trying to reach 10k posts for red screen name color.


He's living rent free in your head


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> He's living rent free in your head


May as well take advantage of shitty morons for the sake of achieving my virtual goal.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> shitty


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 93099


I admit, I purposely used the term ‘shitty’ so you would post a soy face. Comical.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> I purposely used the term ‘shitty’ so you would post a soy face


> metaView attachment 93099


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 93099


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 93103


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 93221







XD


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

*I pull more bitches than all y’all scrub asses.*
In girls eyes I ain’t average and that’s all that matters. I pulled the most girls in high school and I get lots of beautiful top tier woman. Here’s a girl I went to school with we went to prom together and dated for 2 years n 7 months. Straight gorgeous. This rating scale is a joke. I have a recessed chin and maxilla but could pull more girls than any of you combined. Girls don’t give a fuck about how forwards your face is. You can have the most forward face and be ugly as shit. I look like a nerd and? Lol. It’s 2019 you don’t have to look macho to be attractive. Yes it can help but woman don’t give a shit about none of that unless there a fucking weirdo like some of y’all. But aye good luck in life 🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

OP is a bitch.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 91572
> 
> Looks like I’m back to reminding you. You suck. I will keep reminding you until you say ‘I stopped been a faggot’ in that exact wording.


Oh so this is the guy you said you reminded every day lmao


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> Oh so this is the guy you said you reminded every day lmao


Yeah, he is.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> You look like you watch Dragonball Z and Naruto every single day and have all the merchandise


bro what's so bad about that...


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> bro what's so bad about that...


shut up weeb


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Aug 7, 2019)

u look like Steve urkel bitch


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

It’s time to die nigger


----------



## Krezo (Aug 7, 2019)

www.looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> shut up weeb


keep crying for me


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yeah, he is.


Soon 9k, good job bro.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## Krezo (Aug 7, 2019)

Write your reply...


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Soon 9k, good job bro.


Thanks, bro.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Scrubs me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> keep crying for me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> bro what's so bad about that...


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 93240


tongues me


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 7, 2019)

Op


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Op


is an absolute massive huge faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> is an absolute massive huge faggot.


Agreed.


----------



## Krezo (Aug 7, 2019)

😜😜😜


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 7, 2019)

I have a feeling this thread will be locked soon


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I have a feeling this thread will be locked soon


Don’t give jefferson ideas. XD


----------



## Krezo (Aug 7, 2019)

Inb4 thread gets locked 🔒


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Inb4 thread gets locked 🔒


Probably will. Let’s just wait and see, man.


----------



## Krezo (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Probably will. Let’s just wait and see, man.


Aye.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> bro what's so bad about that...


Nothing.

It just helps drive the point home as to how ugly OP really is


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

OP, make more topics.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Don’t give jefferson ideas. XD


Jefforson go away, please don't lock the thread.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Jefforson go away, please don't lock the thread.


Yeah, man. Keep it open. Jefferson, I just want to obtain that red colour screen nam-..... I mean, just tell OP how amazing and awesome he is and make him feel loved. XD


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 7, 2019)

fuck u op


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Yeah, man. Keep it open. Jefferson, I just want to obtain that red colour screen nam-..... I mean, just tell OP how amazing and awesome he is and make him feel loved. XD


Now where was I? Oh yes, OP is a fa-.... I mean, intelligent and incredible gentleman that IQ mogs this whole forum. XD


----------



## Jaded (Aug 7, 2019)

Not open for further replies.


----------

